# The ways of my Wild Ones



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Beans










Grace










The John


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

April 15, 2012

Rode the John this morning. He was pretty good; had some really nice moments. Thinking about barrel racing him, but it probably won't happen.

I went out to the barn and ended up holding a salt block for 15 minutes while Grace licked it. She is so cute! I have a dressage lesson at 2:30 today; very excited! 

I rode Sheena Bean yesterday, and her headshaking wasn't bad at all. I now have her on Magnesium and Melatonin now. I think that's why she's been a bit better.

Hopefully I will have some pictures form the lesson later!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

April 20, 2012 (Yesterday)

Only rode Grace today. She was absolutely amazing. I think it was one of our best rides ever. I got her to go into the beautiful working walk nice and collected and just so energetic. 

Her trots were just as amazing. She was just working from behind like a champ, and bending when I asked. She wasn't trying to suck back in or go behind the vertical. 

...Then her CANTERS! Got her leads every time, nice and forward, energetic, and not dive-y at all. I could have ridden that canter all day.

------
I forgot about lesson pictures from the 15th! I will see what I can find.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

...Guess we only got one picture...the rest are videos.

Video


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

April 21

Gracie was wonderful today. Same great w.t.c , awesome bending, and jumping! We jumped a straight rail and she was so good. First time she wanted to rush so I pulled her up and tried again. She went into the nicest little teacup canter and jumped like a total pro. I hoses her off after the ride and noticed that she is erupting in beautiful dapples. She sure is going to be an eye-catcher! 

Sheen Bean was pretty good as well. Did some trot work and then headed out to the road. Went to the pond, but a bunch of people were there so we turned back. We galloped il the road and raced cars and motorcycles. It was so much fun!

The John was awesome! Did some canter poles and he only tried to rear once. I'm not sure if he was going to go through with it anyway. 

Forgot to mention...I put Grace in Sheena's favorite dressage bit (French link baucher) which she seems to be loving. Had our best rides ever in it so...I think it's working!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

April 22

I rode Grace today. She was awesome. The bit switch seems to have made a huge differene. She used to bob her head at the walk like she was trying to get away from something; today, with the new bit, NO head bobbing. I couldn't believe it!

Her jumping from the trot was perfect. Nice slow and relaxed approach with a calm take-off and easy canter after. Her canter jumps were a bit wild...her approach was good, but then the last 2 strides she puts her head up and goed all rigid. I started flexing her more to the base of the fence, and she got a bit better. It didn't help that I was feeling like I was going to pass out the whole time...-_-

It's supposed to rain for a few days, which is really going to stunt our training. Oh well, we'll push through!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

UGH, the rain has rained. SO much rain...My riding area is swamped. I probably won't be able to ride for about a week. How ever will I survive? It really does figure; right when me and Grace have a breakthrough and she's been SOOOO good every ride...

I hate rain.

Poor Sheena Bean was shivering when I went out to feed this morning (she stays out at night, but has a huge run-in that she shares with John). Had to bundle her up and put her inside; she was totally dry, though. No one else was cold, luckily.

Did I mention that I hate rain?

Some pictures of my soaked riding area -_-


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Have read all of your entries so far, and am excited for the new entries to come! I LOVE hearing about your ponys!!!



VanillaBean said:


> Johnny...where to begin? He is an evil little monkey face.


Baha ^^^ This made me laugh xD


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Yay glad you are reading! ...and that about John, it's just so true!

April 24

I have decided after a lot of thinking and debating to retire Sheena Bean from showing. Her headshaking has not been getting much better with the mess, answering my greatest fears. It cannot be fixed. It is a stress reaction and she just can't handle it anymore. I rode her today and we just galloped and galloped for miles. She was happy and free. 

The riding area is still much too wet, so i didn't ride Grace today. ..and she is coming into heat -_- she gets so attitudy and hates me touching her.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> Yay glad you are reading! ...and that about John, it's just so true!
> 
> April 24
> 
> ...


Sheena will always be a Eventer at heart ♥



> .and she is coming into heat -_-


WOOT, and this is why I love geldings :wink:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok! I forgot to write yesterday, so a double dose!

Yesterday (April 29)
I rode Grace for the first time in a few days. I thought she might be a bit insane, and since it was a Sunday (like the day I got bucked off), and I was wearing new boots (yeah, I am that superstitious...)SO...I lunged her. She was really calm, so I only did about 5 minutes on each side. Then, I got on and warmed up, did some leg-yields and free walks. Then I trotted...I think we trotted for about 30 minutes straight, just working on all sorts of stuff; bending, circles, leg-yields, rein-less, etc. She was really awesome. One of our best rides in a while.

Today (April 30)
Didin't lunge today, just hopped on! Her flat was a little...tense and unresponsive at first. We worked through it, and had some really nice moments. We jumped, too. We started out a little launchy and fast, but I got her back and I realised that I wasn't taking her to the base of the jump. I was letting her just do what she wanted. Not good with a horse like her. My mom got some video, so I will be getting that onto YouTube and post it here!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

May 1


So...Grace is not doing very well with the shot she got today. She is really stiff and is having a hard time bending her neck or eating off the ground. She is also grinding her teeth and is walking in small circles, as well as having a dull look and not kicking at me when I brushed her belly. Luckily, the vet was coming out today anyway and she said to give her some Banamine. She is better from the meds...

I am going to check on her in a few hours.


No riding today; it rained all day and soaked my riding area.


----------

